# Most Underrated Comics-Based Films



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2013)

So thanks to Nolan Batman and the Marvel Cinematic Universe, liking superhero flicks is "Cool."
But these new movies have sadly overshadowed other films that deserve love. For one, I noticed a lot of people forget there were quality comic book movies before X-Men or Blade. (some people consider X-Men bad nowadays but it still repaired the reputation of this subgenre) 

So yes, what are your Top 5 or 10 or whatever Most Underrated Comic-Based Movies?

_The Crow_ has to be up there. I would also say _Hulk_ but I recognize that movie had a lot of problems that keep it down.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2013)

I Must be the only person ont he webz who thinks  X3 was actually pretty good


----------



## Ash (Jan 10, 2013)

I loved Superman Returns and The Punisher. A lot of people apparently didn't.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

The Rocketeer. /thread


----------



## James Bond (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2013)

Does Battle Royale count?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2013)

'Punisher: War Zone.'


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd probably say the 2003 Hulk, even though Im not really a big fan of it. I tend to get annoyed when people dismiss it compared to the insanely mediocre and stupid (but also sort of enjoyable) 2008 version just because "it's closer to the comic books".


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 11, 2013)

The Amazing Spiderman.

I thought the interplay and chemistry between Peter Parker and Gwen Stacy was brilliant (helped that they're IRL bf/gf), the action was good, and they handled Parker's origin story well.  I also liked Garfield's portrayal of Parker.  The traditional Spidey smartass lines were smoothly delivered.

My only complaint is... WHY ANOTHER ORIGIN STORY???





TetraVaal said:


> 'Punisher: War Zone.'


Yes.

This is the Punisher everyone wanted to see, but when it finally came out, no one fucking watched it.

It was The Punisher as he was meant to be: a badass killer.  Fucking period.



Grape Krush said:


> The Dark Knight Rises.


Agreed.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 11, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> The Amazing Spiderman.



this.

2nd punisher movie was great too


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 11, 2013)

Coulson? So is this a prequel?


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm assuming this is about live-action comic book movies?

Other than movies already listed in this thread, I still love the original Superman movie (and Superman II), although I don't think those are underrated. Hellboy was also pretty decent.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

Superman 1 and 2 are overrated if anything. Very overrated.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Mos'       def.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Superman 1 and 2 are overrated if anything. Very overrated.



Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

I think the first one is alright, but I don't think Superman II is good _at all._


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2013)

I just dislike Superman 

Not even God could help write a script that would make Supes interesting, and believe me, he's trying


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I just dislike Superman
> 
> Not even God could help write a script that would make Supes interesting, and believe me, he's trying



Anyone who dislikes Superman should read All-Star Superman and then re-evaluate disliking him.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2013)

Well I don't pay much attention to reception and those sorts of things but based on what others are saying I would support the notion that The Punisher should be praised. That was a really good movie IMO.


----------



## kluang (Jan 12, 2013)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2013)

The Mask.

No one talks about it anymore, but I loved it during my "omg Jim Carrey is fucking insane" time in my childhood.

Also liked Hellboy.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 12, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> I just dislike Superman
> 
> Not even God could help write a script that would make Supes interesting, and believe me, he's trying


He's fucking boring, from his powers to his personality.  He's a goody two shoes in a way that makes him alien in more ways that one.

The only way to make Superman interesting is to:

a. Make him a little less saintly.  Just about no one can realistically relate.

b. Either nerf his powers (with boring kryptonite that's been done 9001x) or give him an adversary who has powers that rival his (which would have made the first movie bearable).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 12, 2013)

The Shadow


----------



## Wosu (Jan 12, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> He's fucking boring, from his powers to his personality.  He's a goody two shoes in a way that makes him alien in more ways that one.
> 
> The only way to make Superman interesting is to:
> 
> ...


Doomsday, Darkseid, Imperiex, anti-monitor, Lobo, Mr. Mxyzptlk, Brainiac and how could I forget good Ol' Lex. (Most of these are way stronger than he is)


----------



## Ippy (Jan 12, 2013)

Moe Lester said:


> Doomsday, Darkseid, Imperiex, anti-monitor, Lobo, Mr. Mxyzptlk, Brainiac and how could I forget good Ol' Lex. (Most of these are way stronger than he is)



And where were they in the movies?  You missed the point.

And fuck Lex.  He's in every goddamn movie.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2013)

How is the Watchmen movie?

I've been avoiding it for years because I love the source material to death and I was afraid of the movie, but lately I've been thinking of finally giving it a chance. Everyone says it's good....but then again everyone says _Sin City_ is also good and I disagree completely. I don't know. Thoughts?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2013)

The intro is the fucking best

the rest not so much


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2013)

Watchmen was solid. I dunno the source material so I can't help you there but I thought it was an interesting movie.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2013)

Watchmen was so hyped it became overrated...but now I think it is slightly underrated just because of the way people said it was a major disappointment based on what they were expecting


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 12, 2013)

As Para said, the opening credits are great. We discussed this before how it's pretty faithful to the source material actually, there are some nigh panel-by-panel stuff, but somehow he missed the essence.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll go with Daredevil.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Dolohov27 said:


> I'll go with Daredevil.



The Director's Cut  is amazing.

R.I.P Michael Clark Duncan


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Read my review of Watchmen in my sig, Jena.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, so my fears were correct. Watch the intro, skip the movie. Good to know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought Watchman was good, but it is also flawed and you have to know what to expect.

It's a drama, not an action movie.


----------



## hadou (Jan 12, 2013)

The Losers; completely underrated.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Doesn't particularly excel at either.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 13, 2013)

Iron Man II - I enjoyed this one as much as the first one.  In some ways more.  Sam Rockwell was awesome.  Doesn't seem to get as much love by audiences as the first Iron Man.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 13, 2013)

Watchmen was great I don't understand why people hated the movie


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 13, 2013)

The mask


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 14, 2013)

Al-Yasa said:


> The mask



Really like that movie, even though I got really tired of seeing at some point since they were playing it all the time.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellboy, Ghost Rider (if it wasnt for Cage people might've taken the movie a little more seriously), The Punisher and Constantine.

Wouldnt say Mask is underrated, yeah people might not talk about it but people dont exactly say negative things if it's mentioned just like with The Crow.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 14, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Constantine.



Wow, someone who liked Constantine. Now this is a rare sight lol 
And couldn't the same thing be said about Hellboy as well? I mean, everybody I have seen, is praising those two movies.


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 14, 2013)

Punisher (2004), great story, good characters, great score, Travola. Really underrated. 

Also X3 was kinda good, despite all the plot-holes, I enjoyed it when I was younger, same with Spiderman 3, can't really see what was bad about it.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 14, 2013)

While I do agree about X3, Spider-Man 3 was indeed bad. While it wasn't one of the worsts movies ever or anything, when you compare it to the previous two, it is just bad.


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 14, 2013)

Idk, I found the 2nd one dull, sure the villain basically kicked spidey's ass which was something new to me then, and it had good moments but it was dull overall. SM3 had some really great moments like how the burglar turned into sandman, and all that shit.

Topher Grace's church scene was cheesy but I don't remember having a problem with it then


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, that scene was nice, visually anyway. 
I guess you could say I feel the same way about Batman & Robin. Loved it as a kid but not so much now lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually, "Spiderman 3" is pretty underrated, primarily because the first 2 Spider Man films are overrated.


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 14, 2013)

the new one with Garfield and Stone is the best anyway


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> the new one with Garfield and Stone is the best anyway



Bleh

Constantine was great, Maybe nothing like the book but the movie was still really good.


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 14, 2013)

Un-bleh

Better than the avengers too >.<


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> Un-bleh
> 
> Better than the avengers too >.<


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2013)

Blade
A history of violence


----------



## Spidey (Jan 15, 2013)

^History of violence. Loved that movie.

Also, Amazing spider-man.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

Blade and A History of Violence aren't really underrated. If anything, they just aren't known to be comic adaptations. Which, in my opinion, is actually a compliment - to both the films and their source material.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2013)

GK is probably right. I had no clue Blade or HoV were comic book adaptions.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2013)

I only saw the first Spider-Man film and it was ages ago but isn't Toby's Spidey lacking the banter that makes Spidey such a fun hero to begin with?


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I only saw the first Spider-Man film and it was ages ago but isn't Toby's Spidey lacking the banter that makes Spidey such a fun hero to begin with?




Not really. I mean it might, but the new Spider-Man's banter makes him seem like a total fucking jerkoff.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Hitsory of Violence? First time I hear about that. I think so anyway. And I agree with Zen-aku about Constantine.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> I only saw the first Spider-Man film and it was ages ago but isn't Toby's Spidey lacking the banter that makes Spidey such a fun hero to begin with?


Yeah, he was a little bit too much in touch with his emo side, compared to the comicbook counterpart anyway.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 15, 2013)

The Green lantern and green Arrow both received bad reviews, but they were descent films no?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Green Arrow film?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 15, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Green Arrow film?



my mistake, i guess i got confused here. No there were no blockbuster called green Arrow. however, it seems there was a t.v movie about the Green Arrow. So I guess i was not completely wrong after all.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Green Arrow TV movie? First I hear about that. Are you sure you are not confusing it with the pilot for "Arrow" or something?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 15, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Watchmen was great I don't understand why people hated the movie


This the movie was great and the actor's who played Rorschach and Dr. Manhattan did an amazing job.

Never understood why it seems to get all the unwarranted hate that it does.


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2013)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought most people loved that movie. It was awesome.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Vice said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



You talking about the one that came out a few years ago?


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> You talking about the one that came out a few years ago?



No, the live-action one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

The first TMNT is the best one they ever made and it kept most of its comic characteristics.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

It was good, yeah. And I really want to say Howard the Duck but I am pretty sure I must be one of the few (if not the only one) that actually liked it lol


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2013)

Someone mentioned _Constantine_ a while back...

While I wouldn't say that I like that movie, it does get bonus points in my book for being visually creative...at times. Sometimes it went overboard. But when it was nice, it was nice enough.

I also like _Ghost Rider_ because it's so stupid. There's something really entertaining about it. Something that starts with N and ends with -age. For me, it bypasses terrible and enters the realm of "so bad it's good". It's impossible to watch the scene where Nick Cage transforms into the Ghost Rider for the first time without laughing yourself into a coma.


----------

